# Advice on DVD camcorders



## tropical_gal (Jul 10, 2006)

I was interested in buying a DVD camcorder to use for diving. I have NO information on the types of camcorders available and have never owned one, only a digital camera to date. I would like some opinions on what ones work best with MAC. I have OS10.4.7, iLife and iWork. This is just for personal use for family and friends - not professional. If there are any divers out there that are using a camcorder and housing already, it would be great to hear how it's working. Thanks


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 10, 2006)

from what i've heard...do not get one that writes directly to a DVD, the best ones to get are MiniDV ones w/ Firewire ports so this way you can edit your movies using your mac and then burn it to a DVD that way.

the DVD's that those camcorders use are more expensive than the regular DVDs you can burn in a computer.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 10, 2006)

Also make sure you by one with image stabilizer. Shaky home movies are the worst ones to buy.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jul 11, 2006)

the biggest reason not to get a dvd camcorder is that there is no way to copy the info from the camera to the mac.  the only way is to rip the video from the dvd, and that reduces the quality by too much imo.  like said, i'd get a minidv camcorder, and most panisonic, jvc, and sonys work with the mac.  just be sure to check the imovie camera support web page before buying.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 11, 2006)

Advice is, don't get one. you are stuck with a pre-compressed DVD that you really can't do much with. not to mention a lot of them use mini-DVDs which Apple STRONGLY advises you not use in slot-loading drives (which is everything except G3 iBooks, eMacs, and most powermacs.


----------



## tropical_gal (Jul 11, 2006)

So I should get a mini-DVD without a slot, that will work with imovie, and has a stabiliser (good for old people) with firewire.  I just need one that has an underwater housing and will take all the views I want not what I am aiming at. 

Thanks so far - any divers comments on ones with good underwater housing? I've seen some disasters with leaking cases.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 11, 2006)

wow... did you read any of the comments?

basically everyone is advising you to go with a mini-DV cam


----------



## adambyte (Jul 11, 2006)

No, no... not Mini-DVD (which is a disc).... Mini DV (which is a small tape). Get a tape-based camera with a FireWire or i.Link port (same thing).


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm on the bandwagon here in saying that you'll be better off with a MiniDV camcorder than with a camcorder that uses mini-DVDs.  They are TWO DIFFERENT technologies, so don't get them confused.  I know someone who bought the mini-DVD camcorder and couldn't view the mini-DVD in the Windows PC without loading the software.  It's very proprietary IMO.  Go with something that's known to work.....go with a MiniDV camcorder.


----------



## mdnky (Jul 12, 2006)

Add another nod for Mini-DV.  Cannon and Sony have always worked well for me.


----------

